# AC compressor



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

I am thinking about buying a '94 Sentra 4-door with the 1.6 liter. Apparently, the AC compressor is toast. I have a spare AC compressor off a 91 SE-R that was working when it was pulled. Can I replace the compressor on the 94 Sentra 4-door with this one from a 91 SE-R?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

*cool down*

check to see if the AC bolts to the AC bracket then your good. 
you may have to check the belts to see which application fits then the BIGGIE those AC hoses. 

I'm not saying it will work but process of elimination or ask your local Nissan tech at the dealer ship.

Try it! 

If it doesn't work what's the worst that can happen, YOU"LL BE HOT...


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I have one ready to sip from a 92 with 30,000 on it. I really don't want much, just shipping and a little cash. 
Chris 92 classic


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

*A/C Compressor*

Hey Sunny...do you still have that A/C Compressor from the 92? The reason is that mine is toast also...and I do need one and I would rather have one of a car that was at least working...please contact me and let me know how much you want for it!!!


----------

